# [gel.] Basis-Update scheitert bei unstable u. systemd

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, gentoo-unstable auf dem PC zu installieren, dabei binpkgs zu erstellen für mein Notebook.

Doch nun kommt ein Problem.

Beim ersten Versuch des Updates, werde ich gefragt, ob ich eine Änderung in der /etc/portage/package.use akzeptiere.

Ich gebe y ein,

dann /etc-update

Als das erledigt ist, erneuter Versuch. Da sehe ich, daß nur 44 Pakete aktualisiert werden sollen,

doch nichts geht.

Grund:

```

Total: 44 packages (1 upgrade, 43 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Aus diesem Grund gibt es kein Basis-Update.

Offensichtlich ist da eine gegenseitige Abhängigkeit, die so alles andere verhindert.

Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?

freetype steht in der package.use mit  harfbuzz.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Hinweise, Erklärungen, Hilfe.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Jul 06, 2021 2:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch etwas ausführlicher:

```

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.license: >media-libs/faac

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="man -debug -designer -doc -test" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-frameworks/kauth-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls (policykit) -debug -doc -test" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.114.0::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge       ]    sys-auth/polkit-0.119-r2::gentoo  USE="elogind gtk introspection kde nls pam -examples (-selinux) -systemd -test" 

[nomerge       ]     kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]      kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]       kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="man -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]        kde-frameworks/kauth-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls (policykit) -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]         kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/package-manager-1::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/portage-3.0.20-r6::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux) -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 

[nomerge       ]   app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.28::gentoo [2.2.27::gentoo] USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl usb* -doc -ldap (-selinux) -tofu -tools -user-socket -wks-server (-scd-shared-access%)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1.0-r4::gentoo] USE="gtk* ncurses qt5* -caps -efl% -emacs -gnome-keyring" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     app-crypt/gcr-3.40.0:0/1::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection vala -gtk-doc -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo [5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo] USE="gdbm -berkdb* -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r4:0/1::gentoo  USE="minizip* (split-usr) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    sys-devel/autoconf-2.69-r5:2.69::gentoo  USE="-emacs" 

[nomerge       ]     sys-devel/m4-1.4.19::gentoo [1.4.18-r2::gentoo] USE="nls%* -examples" 

[nomerge       ]      sys-devel/gettext-0.21-r1::gentoo  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]       dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3:2::gentoo  USE="icu* ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test -verify-sig" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8" 

[nomerge       ]        dev-lang/python-3.9.6:3.9::gentoo [3.9.5_p2:3.9::gentoo] USE="bluetooth* gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 

[nomerge       ]         net-wireless/bluez-5.59-r1:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups mesh obex readline udev -btpclient -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -midi (-selinux) -systemd -test -test-programs -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 

[nomerge       ]          net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]           net-print/cups-filters-1.28.9::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]            app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.54.0:0/9.54::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk jpeg2k (unicode) -static-libs" L10N="de (-ja) -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1::gentoo  USE="branding" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.9::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4:0/1.18.0::gentoo  USE="X javascript opengl ssl" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/poppler-21.07.0:0/111::gentoo  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg jpeg2k lcms nss png qt5 splash tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.114.0::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-libs/pango-1.48.7::gentoo  USE="X introspection -gtk-doc -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]     media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]      app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-crypt/gcr-3.40.0:0/1::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection vala -gtk-doc -test" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.7:2::gentoo  USE="introspection vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-libs/pango-1.48.7::gentoo  USE="X introspection -gtk-doc -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     x11-libs/libXft-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug (-gles2-only) -static-libs -utils -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]       media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="man -debug -designer -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="dbus nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc (-fam) -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="qml -debug -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtsvg-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.114.0::gentoo  USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   virtual/ttf-fonts-1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.1.3::gentoo  USE="X -fontforge" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.54.0:0/9.54::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk jpeg2k (unicode) -static-libs" L10N="de (-ja) -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9::gentoo  USE="X" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   media-fonts/encodings-1.0.5-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.2.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting harfbuzz png -bindist -brotli -debug -doc -fontforge (-infinality) -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="man -debug -designer -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15.2::gentoo  USE="X dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" 0 KiB

Total: 44 packages (1 upgrade, 43 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/MIME-Charset-1.12.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.370.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Unicode-LineBreak-2019.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.730.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.37-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Ich erinnere mich, daß sonst mehr als 300 Updates kommen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das steht doch die Lösung:

```

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Ich würde versuchen zuerst freetype ohne harfbuzz zu übersetzen und dann nochmal alle Updates anwerfen oder wenn das nicht geht, harfbuzz ohne truetype  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ManfredB

Genau das habe ich schon getestet: freetype ohne harfbuzz USE-Flag.

Doch dann geht das Basis-Update doch nicht, vor allem werden nur 44 Pakete als Update angeboten statt etwas mehr als 300 Pakete.

In einer bestehenden gentoo-unstable-Version wird freetype mit harfbuzz versehen,

per etc-update muss ich das akzeptieren, danach funktionieren alle Updates.

Das ganze Problem taucht bei einer kompletten NeuInstallation auf.

Und nach diesen Tests ist nichts anders geworden - leider.

Dennoch vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## bbgermany

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ~300 Updates angeboten werden müssen? Hast du schon versucht harfbuzz ohne freetype use-flag zu übersetzen und dann nochmal das ganze, wie ich es geschrieben hatte?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis,

das muss ich doch testen: harfbuzz ohne freetype.

Ich bin nun sehr gespannt, ob das nun klappt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

kein Erfolg - egal wie herum es ist:

ich habe media-libs/harfbuzz -freetype in package.use eingetragen und

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

Doch immer wieder kommt die Meldung über Konflikt wegen der gegenseitigen Abhängigkeit.

Wenn ich media-libs -harfbuzz eintrage, wird es beim Versuch des Updates sofort wieder geändert.

Als ist es ein Problem, das sich so nicht lösen lässt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Bisher habe ich gentoo-unstable und gentoo-systemd immer problemlos installieren können,

doch in beiden Systemen blockieren freetype und harfbuzz jegliches Update.

Das ist mir bisher noch nie passiert.

Schade, denn ich hatte vor, neue binpkgs von unstable und systemd zu erstellen,

was ich im Moment vergessen kann.

Ich hoffe, daß das in nächster Zeit wieder funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Manfred,

die neue x11-libs/pango-1.48.7 testing Version braucht media-libs/freetype[harfbuzz]

Versuche mal bitte folgenden Workaround: 

```
USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -av1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz =x11-libs/pango-1.48.5-r1
```

und danach dann dein normales @world Update. (ist sicherlich nicht die eleganteste lösung, sollte aber vorerst vermutlich funktionieren).

----------

## ManfredB

Das ist das Ergebnis:

```

USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -av1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz =x11-libs/pango-1.48.5-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtchooser-66::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/lzo-2.10:2::gentoo  USE="(split-usr) -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.19.3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/messagebus-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/lp-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/lpadmin-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.10::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/cpio-2.12-r1::gentoo  USE="nls" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/boost-build-1.76.0-r2::gentoo  USE="-examples" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/polkitd-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-common-12.0.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/ell-0.41::gentoo  USE="-glib -pie -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.6.10::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-user/messagebus-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-user/polkitd-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/rpm2targz-2021.03.16::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/fribidi-1.0.10::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/mujs-1.1.3:0/1.1.3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.68.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.17::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.52.4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.37-r2:0/16::gentoo  USE="apng -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-8.0.4::gentoo  USE="large threads -cxx -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting png -bindist -brotli -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz (-infinality) -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.10.0::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.6::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-rust-20200419::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/rust-bin-1.53.0:stable::gentoo  USE="-clippy -doc (-prefix) -rls -rustfmt -verify-sig" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rust-1.53.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-proto-2021.4::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/wayland-scanner-1.19.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.40.0::gentoo  USE="(-loongson2f) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext sse2 -ssse3" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jsoncpp-1.9.4:0/24::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.11.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/wayland-protocols-1.21::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-3.5.1:0/13::gentoo  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma threads xattr zlib -blake2 -expat -lz4 -lzo -nettle -static-libs -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/itstool-2.0.6-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.36.1-r1:0/2.36.1::gentoo  USE="nls -64-bit-bfd (-cet) -multitarget -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/rhash-1.4.1::gentoo  USE="nls ssl -debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/libidn-1.37:0/12::gentoo  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono -verify-sig" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.185::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls utils -lzma -static-libs -test (-threads) -valgrind -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/glib-utils-2.68.3::gentoo  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.68.3::gentoo  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r3:4.4::gentoo [4.1.2-r7:4.1.2::gentoo, 4.2-r3:4.2::gentoo, 4.5-r2:4.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r2:4.3::gentoo [4.1.2-r7:4.1.2::gentoo, 4.2-r3:4.2::gentoo, 4.5-r2:4.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libelf-3:0/1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bc-1.07.1-r3::gentoo  USE="readline -libedit -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm zlib -bindist* -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nasm-2.15.05::gentoo  USE="-doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.50.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13-r1:2.1::gentoo [2.69-r5:2.69::gentoo] USE="(-emacs%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Mozilla-CA-20999999::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo [5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo] USE="gdbm -berkdb* -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.160.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-parent-0.238.0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Path-2.180.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/IPC-System-Simple-1.300.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-examples -minimal -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-69.1:0/69.1::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.4.0::gentoo  USE="-doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.3::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xcb-proto-1.14.1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.2-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.28::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.19:0/0.19::gentoo  USE="png -static-libs -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nspr-4.31::gentoo  USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.9-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.3-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libuv-1.41.0:0/1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gumbo-0.10.1::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.71.0::gentoo  USE="-examples -idn -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r3::gentoo  USE="(split-usr) (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-3.20.5::gentoo  USE="ncurses -doc -emacs -qt5 -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.14:0/1.12::gentoo  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.10::gentoo  USE="ipv6" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.2.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.80.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nss-3.67::gentoo  USE="-cacert -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boost-1.76.0-r1:0/1.76.0::gentoo  USE="bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -static-libs -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-libnet-3.130.0::gentoo  USE="ssl" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/extra-cmake-modules-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r3::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/compose-tables-1.7.2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.3-r1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/URI-1.730.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.5-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r3::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/double-conversion-3.1.5:0/3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.14::gentoo  USE="-perl -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-12.0.0:12::gentoo  USE="libffi ncurses xml -debug -doc -exegesis -gold -libedit -test -xar -z3" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 -ARC -ARM -AVR (-CSKY) -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -RISCV -Sparc -SystemZ -VE -WebAssembly -XCore" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-2.1.0-r2:0/0.2::gentoo  USE="-java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/json-c-0.15:0/5::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-rdrand" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.7.2::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/jpeg-100::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.11.0:78::gentoo  USE="jit -clang -debug -lto -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.220.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9::gentoo  USE="X" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbcommon-1.3.0::gentoo  USE="X -doc -static-libs -test -wayland" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.1.3::gentoo  USE="X -fontforge" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-6.0.0::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/tiff-4.3.0::gentoo  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs -test -webp -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.2.1::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/qpdf-10.3.2:0/28::gentoo  USE="ssl -doc -examples -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.10::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-2.12:2::gentoo  USE="jpeg threads tiff zlib -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.2::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4-r2::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.3::gentoo  USE="X -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.3::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.5::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.2.0::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.5::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20210102::gentoo  USE="X gpm nls ssl unicode -fbcon -gdk-pixbuf -imlib -lynxkeymap -nntp -xface" L10N="de -ja" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/openjpeg-2.4.0:2/7::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.4-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3-r2::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/w3m-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r6::gentoo  USE="text -latex" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/glib-2.68.3-r1:2::gentoo  USE="dbus elf (mime) xattr -debug -fam -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -sysprof -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-2.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.26-r1::gentoo  USE="-emacs" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo  USE="icu -debug -old-kernel -systemd -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0::gentoo  USE="-doctool -gtk-doc -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.42.6:2::gentoo  USE="introspection jpeg tiff -gtk-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/atk-2.36.0::gentoo  USE="introspection -gtk-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.24.26::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.300.0::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qttest-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/vala-0.52.4:0.52::gentoo  USE="-test -valadoc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libical-3.0.10:0/3::gentoo  USE="glib introspection -berkdb -doc -examples -static-libs -test -vala" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.29.23::gentoo  USE="-doc -emacs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/lxml-4.6.3-r1::gentoo  USE="threads -doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygments-2.9.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/docutils-0.17.1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/mako-1.1.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libudev-232-r3:0/1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs -systemd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.16::gentoo  USE="zlib" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107::gentoo  USE="-libkms -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-21.1.4::gentoo  USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 wayland zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -llvm -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug (-gles2-only) -static-libs -utils -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pango-1.48.5-r1::gentoo  USE="X introspection -gtk-doc -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.7:2::gentoo  USE="introspection vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.5.8::gentoo  USE="X egl -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libinput-1.18.0:0/10::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/glu-9.0.2::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/glu-9.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freeglut-3.2.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4:0/1.18.0::gentoo  USE="X javascript opengl ssl" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.24-r1:1::gentoo  USE="(split-usr) udev -debug -doc -examples -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-1-r2:1::gentoo  USE="udev" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/elogind-246.10-r1::gentoo  USE="acl pam (policykit) -audit -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1::gentoo  USE="X elogind -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -test -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/dconf-0.40.0::gentoo  USE="-gtk-doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.119-r2::gentoo  USE="elogind gtk introspection kde nls pam -examples (-selinux) -systemd -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3_p20200220-r5::gentoo  USE="dbus -doc -gnome" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-5:5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/karchive-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="zstd -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.40.2:2::gentoo  USE="X introspection -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0:2::gentoo  USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-5.59-r1:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups mesh obex readline udev -btpclient -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -midi (-selinux) -systemd -test -test-programs -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.10.0_beta3:3.10::gentoo [3.9.5_p2:3.9::gentoo] USE="bluetooth* gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/breeze-icons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1::gentoo  USE="branding" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.54.0:0/9.54::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk jpeg2k (unicode) -static-libs" L10N="de (-ja) -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r3::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15.2::gentoo  USE="X dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.114.0::gentoo  USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-21.07.0:0/111::gentoo  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg jpeg2k lcms nss png qt5 splash tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.9::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="qml -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc (-fam) -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="dbus nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="nls (policykit) -debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="man -debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.83.0:5/5.83::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.22.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 0 KiB

Total: 209 packages (1 upgrade, 203 new, 4 in new slots, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k-1:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) USE="asm bindist zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist(-)=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bindist pam pie scp ssl -X -X509 -audit (-debug) -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0=[bindist(-)=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1-1:0/5.32::gentoo, installed) USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.32* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.234-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r8-2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

    (and 49 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.550.0-r1-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 11 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Fazit: erfolglos - schade

Was aber hier auffällt: statt 40 Updates jetzt 209.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Jul 06, 2021 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, dann ein weiterer Workaround-Vorschlag:

```
echo "=x11-libs/pango-1.48.7 -~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/misc
```

und nehme dann noch den "media-libs/freetype harfbuzz"-Eintrag aus der package.use raus,

dann versuche das @world Update. Wenn das @world Update dann durch ist, dann kannst beide Änderungen wieder zurücksetzen.

Edit,

und nehme beim @world Update bitte --backtrack=30 mit hinzu (das brauchst wahrscheinlich wegen dem perl Update)

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für diesen Hinweis.

Jetzt habe ich 346 Pakete als Update vorliegen.

Das war nun erfolgreich, nun werde ich die Updates durchlaufen lassen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Prima, und denke bitte daran - nimm nach dem @world Update bitte das

=x11-libs/pango-1.48.7 -~amd64

wieder aus der package.accept_keywords/misc raus,

und setze dann auch in der package.use wieder media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

damit sollte dann hoffentlich ein "emerge -avuDU @world" problemlos updaten :)

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, das werde ich tun, allerdings dauert das jetzt ziemlich lange,

gerade ist gcc-11.1.0-rc1 an der Reihe.

Und die dicken weiteren Pakete werden den Prozess in die Länge ziehen.

Aber das ist für mich kein Problem.

Ich sage noch einmal ganz herzlich DANKE.

Denn die Bremse hat mich schon ein wenig genervt.

Nun ist sie aufgelöst und das freut mich sehr.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Soeben sind freetype reinstalliert und pango nachinstalliert worden.

Damit ist das Basis-Update komplett durch.

Nun geht es an die  weitere Konfiguration.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nun kommt ein neues Problem:

Ich wollte heute gentoo systemd neu installieren, um wieder neue binpkgs fürs Notebook zu erlangen.

Die Einrichtung habe ich hinbekommen.

emerge-webrsync

und

emerge --sync --quiet

haben zu Ergebnissen geführt.

Nun wollte ich an das Basis-Update herangehen,

habe genau die Schritte gemacht, wie sie hier vorgeschlagen wurden.

Doch das Update wurde immer wieder blockiert.

Also ist auch dieser letzte bei unstable eingesetzte und dort erfolgreiche Schritt bei systemd

nicht mehr möglich.

Ich habe es daher erst einmal aufgegeben, daran weiterzumachen,

denn wenn es nicht funktioniert, muss ich nicht stundenlang Alternativen suchen,

um Fortschritte zu erzielen.

Fazit:

systemd ist erst einmal außen vor - als Neuinstallation wohlgemerkt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt kommt der Hammer.

Ich habe beim Basis-Update -k eingetragen,

und was passiert?

Das Update mit 269 Paketen läuft, allerdings mit einer Mischung aus binpkgs und normalen Paketen.

Nun bin ich gespannt, was am Ende dabei herauskommt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich hatte gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung, daß schon so viele binpkgs vorhanden sind,

Genau 2 normale Pakete wurden noch installert.

Nachdem ich pango wieder freigegeben hatte,

wurden noch 107 normale Pakete installiert,

Damit ist das Problem gelöst.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute wollte ich wieder gentoo-stable installieren, um binpkgs für das Notebook zu erstellen.

Nach der Konfiguration habe ich zuerst

```

echo "=x11-libs/pango-1.48.7 -~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/misc

```

und dann kam das Problem erneut:

freetype wurde in package.use mit harfbuzz gespeichert.

Danach Update unmöglich.

Ich habe dann einen kleinen Umweg geplant:

freetype in /etc/portage/package.use mit # versehen.

Dann habe ich

emerge media-libs/freetype

eingegeben.

Es wurden installiert:

media-libs/libpng

media-libs/freetype

Nun erneut der Versuch des Basis-Updates.

etc-update war erneut notwendig, um freetype mit harbuzz auszustatten.

Danach 

```

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

```

Und nun wurden 234 Pakete zur Installation angeboten.

Da freetype schon installiert war, hat es wohl die "Bremse" nicht mehr gegeben.

Damit ist nun eine ergänzte Lösung erfolgreich gewesen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Installation von gentoo-unstable.

Die einfachste Lösung in Bezug auf freetype ist tatsächlich:

vor dem Basis-Update mit 345 Paketen installiere ich (auch ohne harfbuzz)

media-libs/freetype.

Dann das Basis-Update, wo freetype mit harfbuzz ausgestattet wird.

etc-update ermöglicht es.

Da beginnt das Update.

Also ist diese Sache mit pango überflüssig.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

